
How many Internet connected microphones are in the same room as you? - cryptoz
https://twitter.com/vallesmarineris/status/343022217631789057/?t
======
rossjudson
That's a creepy thought, right there. Any given phone's microphone is going to
be picking up on the surrounding conversations as well. I suspect it's pretty
straightforward to listen in on those through various enhancement techniques.

There's difference between "pattern-analyze the conversations of people we are
authorized to listen to" and "pattern-analyze the conversations of anyone
speaking near someone we are authorized to listen to".

